# Making your SO feel loved and special



## Imagirl

What do you do to keep things new and alive? Im curious how many work to keep the spark and how many settle in? I'd love to hear the things you all do to show your SO that you care, and what they do for you.


----------



## Imagirl

Since I said the thread I'll go first. My guy is working from home during covid. I make him a pot of coffee in the morning (on weekends too). I rub his feet most nights. And I tell him that I love him and appreciate him frequently. Because I do appreciate him and don't ever want him to question it.  And of course there's sex...he gets whatever he asks for in that department lol.
He makes me hot chocolate when I least expect it. Runs a bath on weekends when he can tell I'm more tired than usual. Surprises me with cool little gifts. Sweet little gestures.


----------



## happyhusband0005

Imagirl said:


> What do you do to keep things new and alive? Im curious how many work to keep the spark and how many settle in? I'd love to hear the things you all do to show your SO that you care, and what they do for you.


For us it's all situational. We make us a top priority. When we're not in a pandemic we get away for long weekends and kid free vacations 10-12 times a year. We do date night once a week. On the topic of special things we do for each other it's situational. If my wife has been really busy and stressed with work I might book her a spa day on the weekend so she can fully decompress. If she hasn't had a night out with her friends in a while I might arrange a dinner for them all to get together or invite them over and make snacks and drinks for them. Basically I look for what I know she might be needing and go with that. Same thing for her when it come to gestures for me. But for us the biggest thing is making sure we know we are priorities for each other.


----------



## Diana7

Imagirl just out of interest how long have you been together? Are you married?

I think the love languages are important here. You can do all sort of things but it may not have the same effect unless its what they really like and need. If you find out each others love languages you can target nice things to that and they will love it. So one of my husbands love languages is acts of service, so he really appreciates that I cook for him and wash and iron his clothes for example. Or bring him hot drinks during the day while he is working. Little things like that. I also often tell him how much I love him and that he is 'simply the best'


----------



## FOB

I think it's easy to 'settle in,' and in our case that just about ruined us. So my wife and I made it a priority to put each other first (or at least, try to in most situations). My belief is that marriage should always be a work in progress. Find what makes your spouse feel special and do that, work on dating each other, figuring out how to do things that caused the initial attraction years ago. For us, even though over two decades have passed, if we get outside, go biking, hiking, grab a drink together, it pulls us closer in ways that can't happen if we just settle into the daily grind. There's a quote I read somewhere that basically says, the opposite of love is not hate - it's apathy.


----------



## heartsbeating

We demonstrate our love and care in the daily interactions. We are interested in, and consider, one another. Basically we have each others back.

As far as how love, affection, and appreciation is demonstrated, that may be in various little ways through physical affection, body language, verbally, and gestures. I affectionately refer to him as Batman (not on the daily though, so I love this causes a little chuckle with him when I do), and sometimes call him Master Bruce, too. With that in mind, yesterday I told him I had prepared a love song on the piano for him. And then played the tune to the Batman show. He was laughing and loved it. Recently he brought me flowers, which he does from time to time. The other day he came home with groceries, along with a scented candle for me. Breakfast in bed, wake each other with a cup of tea, those kinds of things.


----------



## ConanHub

Mrs. Conan often rubs my feet before bed, sending me to dreamland. When she is feeling particularly frisky, she calls me Mr. Grey.

I often give her full body massages and call her little unit and sweet stuff.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus

I look for little hints in what my wife likes or finds interesting – things she wouldn’t think I was paying attention to. For example, she was watching some cornball romantic comedy and there was a scene where the guy kissed his girlfriend on the back of the neck. She didn’t specifically mention that, but I got the impression she thought it was sexy. So, I started doing that every once in a while. I know that seems small, but I think being attentive and listening to the wind so to speak in a relationship can give you clues that show you are aware. If you can make the small things important, that behavior will be returned to you. It’s endearing, often intimate and becomes a part of what couples share between them that are like signatures to their relationship.


----------



## Igor77779

Personally, my wife and I, we constantly practice each other in bed with the help of new positions and make pleasant moments for each other for each other, we believe that this is associated with the use, which serves to use sexual intercourse as strong interactions


----------



## 10 minutes

Take the date of a significant event of your relationship, such as the day you met, had a first date or whatever. So say it’s the 14th of the month, then whenever the 14th comes up you do the same special thing, such as going to a new restaurant, do something extra special in the bedroom or whatever. Once a month is ideal because it’s not so infrequent to forget, such as anniversaries, but it’s not so frequent to lose its specialness.


----------

